# Sustainable farm and business for sale - SW Missouri



## kvimont (Mar 30, 2009)

FOR SALE BY OWNER:

Homestead micro-dairy, working sustainable business in southwest Missouri

Turn-key business with customer list and consultation. Also includes established grass-fed beef and free-range egg business with some hens. Yes, we make our living here. 

Large 4-BR farm house, attached summer kitchen (certifiable), wood stove and bonus guest room

68.8 acres, fenced and cross-fenced, set up for rotational grazing w/ water system

High/low tech raw milk parlor and milk room, or go conventional

25 x 120 shop w/ office and large equipment/motor home bay

Large barn with stanchions and hay storage above

Bunk house â could be a second home with some additions

Chicken coop

3 ponds, 1 spring-fed

Wet-weather creek

New well (2007) w/ liner

Raised bed garden plus room for much more; several new fruit trees and berry bushes to enjoy

New (2007) underground water piping, old system totally replaced with additions

Piping already in the ground, ready for solar water system

Organic certifiable â clean for at least 4 years

Registered Milking Shorthorn cows â old-fashioned, docile, fertile, great milk and meat animals â some available with the package, or will discuss supplying different breed(s)

So much potential! Cheese business, bakery, truck farm or just expand on whatâs already been established

Live on a paved road in the midst of an Amish community (this farm is all electric), out in the country but easy to get to, about 35 minutes from Springfield

$385,000 full package
Farm only without business $250,000


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Is this place still available?


----------

